
Launch HN: BoardBoss, enhancing physical board games with AR and Computer Vision - yeldarb
https://boardboss.com
======
yeldarb
Excited to share our new app, BoardBoss, which brings the best features from
apps to physical board games.

Our core belief is that games are way more fun to play in real life with your
friends around a table than with your nose in screen. But there are trade-
offs; some features currently are only available via software. Our goal is to
merge the best of the digital and physical worlds.

The first game we enhance is Boggle (where you try to find words in a letter
grid). The challenge with playing Boggle in real-life is that if there's a
good word that nobody finds you'll never know. You're only improving your
skill as quickly as the best player around the table. With BoardBoss, you scan
the board at the end of the game and it shows you the words everyone missed.
This is a feature common in Boggle apps that wasn't feasible when playing in
real-life.

Our plans are to expand to other games soon. Last week we built the prototype
for adding Chess[1] to the app and we previously launched a proof of concept
that solved Sudoku puzzles[2].

Curious what other board games you play and whether you have ideas for how
they could be enhanced with software features.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21162466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21162466)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/braddwyer/status/910030265006923776](https://twitter.com/braddwyer/status/910030265006923776)

